# 

## Alsey

.
    .
 ,   .
.
 .

----------



----------


## JuliaAsterisk

.  .   ,   .

----------


## Accountant_opt4

Alsey,    -   .
   -       .

----------

.

----------


## saigak

....  :Frown: 
 - , -,  - ,    .

----------

" "    ?   .

----------


## anya_she

) " " ,     ,    ...

----------

> " "    ?   .


!        !

----------

